# Theraphosa blondi vs Theraphosa apophysis



## JC (Nov 24, 2009)

After viewing a discussion on a previous thread here on AB, I decided to create a more specific thread that would help to specifically point the differences between Theraphosa blondi and Theraphosa apophysis. If anyone owns one or both of these spiders and has pictures, please post some.

-JC


----------



## Stan Schultz (Nov 24, 2009)

Arachneman said:


> After viewing a discussion on a previous thread here on AB, I decided to create a more specific thread that would help to specifically point the differences between Theraphosa blondi and Theraphosa apophysis. If anyone owns one or both of these spiders and has pictures, please post some.
> 
> -JC


Good show. My photos are in TKG3, 350-352. (Photos on 350 by S. A. Schultz, 351 by Craig "Cossor" McInnes, 352 by Paul Lawniczak.  A hearty tip of the hat to these three!)

More comments at http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=168627.


----------



## JC (Nov 24, 2009)

Pikaia said:


> Good show. My photos are in TKG3, 350-352. (Photos on 350 by S. A. Schultz, 351 by Craig "Cossor" McInnes, 352 by Paul Lawniczak.  A hearty tip of the hat to these three!)
> 
> More comments at http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=168627.


LOL. Those are my pictures too. I just want to see if some expert knows how to easily tell the difference between them. Ah well, I guess that thread will serve the same purpose.


----------



## matthias (Nov 29, 2009)

The only definative difference between the two has to do with stridulating hairs. An apophysis is supposed to have them on more legs than a blondi.
I have never seen a good photo of these and have never gotten up the courage to go messing with my blondi and apophysis' molts.
Anyone else heard or seen this?


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes, possession of the stridulating setae (bristles) is the key unless you have an adult male:
http://tarantulas.tropica.ru/en/evolution/Theraphosinae/Theraphosa


----------



## mingu (Nov 29, 2009)

Some pictures of mine theraphosa's.

T. apophysis juvenile females 4-5 inch






















T. apophysis spiderlings 1.1/2 inch



























T. blondi subadult, 7 inch female












T. blondi adult, 9 inch female


----------



## Fran (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice pics, great water dishes  Blondis love them .


----------



## matthias (Nov 30, 2009)

M.F.Bagaturov said:


> Yes, possession of the stridulating setae (bristles) is the key unless you have an adult male:
> http://tarantulas.tropica.ru/en/evolution/Theraphosinae/Theraphosa


Now the stridulating setae are different from the urticating hairs or are you refurring to both as bristles?
Anyone have good pictures of the stridulating setae and where exactly to look for them?


----------



## joshuai (Nov 30, 2009)

matthias said:


> Now the stridulating setae are different from the urticating hairs or are you refurring to both as bristles?
> Anyone have good pictures of the stridulating setae and where exactly to look for them?


tarantulas don't have hair they have bristles, many different kinds, and yes the two are different. The stridulating setae are between the bases of the first sets of legs and the urticating bristles are on the rump.the SSs look like a gray patch of short  "hair" and when they rub the two patches together they make noise the same way Velcro does.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JC (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the pics. They were *extremely* helpful! Nice pics BTW.


----------



## billopelma (Dec 13, 2009)

I braved the mess of u hairs on a recent 0.1 apophysis exuvium to snap some pics of the patches of stridulating setae. 








There are grey patches present on both pro and retrolateral surfaces of the coxa, trochanter and femur of leg I, prolaterally on same of leg II and retrolaterally on the pedipaps as well. Between the pedipalps and leg I has by far the largest amount. I'm really just assuming that these are the stridulating patches as they are the only differing type of setae I can locate that is exclusive to the areas in question.

Coxa and trochanter of leg I, ventral/retrolateral view...








Pedipalp dorsal/retrolateral...








Closer...








Pretty obvious even in these shots...














As a sling...








Anyone have closeup pics of blondi hardware to compare?

Bill

Reactions: Like 2


----------

